# N-Scale Rewards Program Off to Strong Start



## gdmichaels (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks to the efforts of our Rewards participants, in less than two weeks, our n-scale database has grown by more than 1,900 trains and now includes over 12,700 locomotives and rolling stock.

Thank you to all of our participants who have added reference data on old and new trains from different manufacturers, including Atlas, MicroTrains and Trainworx.

Thus far, Rewards participants have earned a variety of trains, including rolling stock from MicoTrains (weathered / graffiti) and engines from Kato. With the help of Rewards participants and other contributors to the n-scale database, we are committed to creating a comprehensive listing of all n-scale trains (by road name / road number), which we believe will be an invaluable resource for train enthusiasts. We know we have a ways to go before reaching this goal. After all, by our estimate, somewhere between 50,000 and 100,000 total items have been produced since 1960. Maybe more once you count European and Japanese models, which we hope to include in the n-scale database soon (hint, hint to any collectors of European and Japanese trains).

Share and Earn
A number of Rewards participants are already working towards earning additional trains and some are in the process of entering data to receive their first trains. We encourage more n-scale enthusiasts to take part in this program and share their expertise and earn free trains to boot! To that end, we tried to make participating in the Program as easy and attractive as possible. Click here to see what one Program participant posted on the model train forum, TrainBoard, about entering train reference data.

Click here to learn more about this Program.

For directions on how to enter reference data, please click here.


----------



## gdmichaels (Jul 9, 2015)

*More Items Added to N-Scale Rewards Program*

Since our post on initial response to the n-scale rewards program, we have gotten more participants. We are very excited that fellow train enthusiasts see value in the endeavor. We are very grateful for their help in building up this database. We have also changed the rewards.

We are very fortunate that a number of train enthusiasts have BOTH the time and interest in contributing to the n-scale database. To help make the Rewards program as appealing as possible, we are working with our Rewards supplier, Top Hobby Trains, to procure items specifically requested by some participants who are working on earning their second and third trains. We have also added a 1-year subscription to N-Scale Magazine as a general-appeal item to earn. For anyone who is interested, here's a link to the Program Prizes, Rules & Notes. http://www.trovestar.com/special/ntrains/rewards_rules.php


----------

